# Chicken Marsala Sauce



## JBClaypool (Dec 21, 2020)

qty=4 servings
Here are my ingredients (measurements are in the general range):
Broth/stock (chicken stock)
Butter
Cream (heavy)
Flour
Garlic, chopped
Marsala wine
Mushrooms, sliced
Olive oil
Onion, diced
Salt & pepper

Here are my steps:
Melt butter to hot saute pan
Add onions and mushrooms 2-3 min
Add garlic 30 sec
Deglaze with wine and chicken stock 1 min
Add roux (clar butter + flour), whisk well 1 min
Add cream & return the chicken back into the sauce 2-2 1/2 min

Should I move the "roux" step earlier? I think that whisking at the point I have it won't inhibit flavor infusion. Thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2020)

Instead of using a roux, consider just dusting the chicken cutlets with flour before cooking them. The flour will serve to thicken the sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 22, 2020)

Never used cream in Marsala sauce.  Or a roux.

Just reduced wine and stock with flour dusted on the protein.


----------



## kb0000 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dusting the chicken with flour before cooking it is a short cut to a brown roux  which will discolor the cream sauce  and slightly change the flavor of the meat and sauce..  This dish requires blonde roux.

Do not whisk the roux in with everything else.  It may not get evenly cooked.  Since you already have O oil, use O oil for the roux, not butter since you already have milk fat  in the cream.  To make a blond or white roux:   push the stuff in the skillet aside.  Tip the skillet to get a pool of oil in the clear spot.  Add sprinkle the  flour in  oil  puddle.  If flour is not covered by oil, stir it a bit until it shows the first signs of yellowing.  When that happens, immediately add chkn stock or vermouth or a white wine.   Stir everything together say the base for the cream sauce in the pot.  Years ago we stopped using roux to thicken and now use cornstarch.  It faster,  less likely to get messed up, and easier to control the degree of thickening,  and (presentation) it adds sheen to the sauce than roux doesn't not have.    See a Chinese cookbook on how to do it.  

 Marsala has a very strong flavor, but  the key to a good marsala sauce is just use enough to produce a hint of marsala to taste .  Do not deglaze with marsala-- too much  would be required.  Vermouth or a Rhine wine are great flavors to use with chicken for deglazing  & sauce.   The test of great sauce is that if you shut your eyes & taste it, you can't tell what is in it,  so don't blow it away with too much marsala.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi JBClaypool, welcome! 

Although I agree with a lot of what the others said, but to answer your direct question, 

if you are going to use your roux, do it before adding the liquid. Stir, whisk as you see it thickening and then add your liquids gradually, whisking all the time.

By adding the roux after the liquid you are in danger of creating lumps and, perhaps, uncooked flour.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 30, 2020)

My version of Chicken Marsala 

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2020/06/29/chicken-marsala-my-way/


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't forget, there are TWO types of Marsala. Sweet and Dry. BIG difference in taste.
Darnit... move Chatton!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 30, 2020)

Handsome photo bomb, Dragn.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 30, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Handsome photo bomb, Dragn.



+1 
bahahaha!!


----------

